# Cleveland Metroparks fishing report



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

Is updated at the following link with lots of photos submitted by anglers from the week:

http://blogs.clemetparks.com/rocky-river-fishing-report/

Overall, steelhead fishing in the Rocky has been hit or miss, with river conditions being good (moderate flow, green stain).

We stocked the first batch of catchable size spring rainow trout in the East Branch Rocky River (400 pounds) and in Wallace Lake (200 pounds). Yet another trophy size golden palomino trout was stocked at Wallace to add some additional spice.

I will have the trout stocking video link active later today (hopefully) if I have a chance to get to it.

Tight lines,
Mike


----------

